# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  We have saltwater pool- neighbour swears by an ionised water pool? Opinions on this?

## DBR

Hi, We have a saltwater concrete pool.. Our neighbour had saltwater and changed to ionised pool (no chemicals- just the occasional sprinkle of bicarb soda)..  She believes that the benefits are a)- less risk of concrete cancer around the pool. b) no chemicals= less cost and better for you... 
Interested on opinions on this?? surely if it is this simple and positive half the population would have changed by now?? should i stick with salt or convert?  
Thanks,

----------


## Mundz

> Hi, We have a saltwater concrete pool.. Our neighbour had saltwater and changed to ionised pool (no chemicals- just the occasional sprinkle of bicarb soda)..  She believes that the benefits are a)- less risk of concrete cancer around the pool. b) no chemicals= less cost and better for you... 
> Interested on opinions on this?? surely if it is this simple and positive half the population would have changed by now?? should i stick with salt or convert?  
> Thanks,

  I can tell you, when my saltwater pool chlorine levels drop it stains like no tomorrow from any debris that falls in there. I'd say she doesn't know what she is talking about and it's wishful thinking.

----------


## METRIX

There is a lot of debate and miss information regarding ionized pools, a lot of this comes from forums who pool companies frequent as users saying the systems are no good, as it's in their best interest to keep your pool topped up with their various chemicals. 
Ionized pools can suffer from staining etc just like any other pool if the system is not set up or maintained correctly, it seems to be too much ionization overloads the water and can cause bad staining of the surface (again from not being set up correctly or maintained). 
Another issue is when the uses start throwing various other chemicals in thinking they are fixing an issue only to cause another problem, and then blame the ionizer as the culprit (again probably due to not understanding how the system works) 
Best off to see how your neighbor goes with it for a year or so, then make a decision based on her experience, forums are full off good and bad information, pool forums and ionization seems to be one of those subjects that people either love or hate with a passion, and how much information is correct is debatable. 
Only ever having regular chlorinated and Salt water pools in the past, I would choose a Salt water pool any day over a chlorinated one, can't comment on ionization for pools as never had this.
As these systems are not cheap, you need to be sure you spending money wisely for the benefit, I know when using these, you reduce you reliance on other chemicals dramatically, and reduce the need to run the pump for endless hours in a day. 
Check out Enviroswim to start your investigation. https://www.enviroswim.com/

----------


## Marc

I have a solar system in my backyard pool  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Marc, isn't you place down south of Sydney ?, has it been affected by the flooding ?

----------


## Marc

North of Sydney and no, not affected by the flood. Not this time, thanks for asking.

----------


## ringtail

My pool runs a bioniser system. Awesome, easy to use. I only have to monitor the basics like PH and TA and that's basically it. Last summer during the relentless rain and storms it went a bit cloudy due to dissolved solids and PH bounce. I could still see the bottom no problems and 1 capful of clarifier overnight and it was stunning again. My pool is only small though so I'm not sure how they go in big pools. No chlorine is the biggest plus. No smell, no cost. A touch of acid for the PH and a touch of bi carb for the TA and that's it. I get a 30 kg bag of food grade bi carb from my local baker for $25. I split half of it with a mate who also has a bioniser.  Nearly everyone who bags these systems has a vested interest in pool chemical companies. They bang on about hygene and how chlorine is the only way blah blah blah. All rubbish. Copper takes care of the algae and silver purifies the water. Nothing new about the technology and any decent drinking water purifier uses silver to purify the water. Chlorine sucks. Having said that, the cheapest way to polish the pool water is to throw 100 ml of chlorine in overnight. If I have a heavy bather load with lots of sunscreen or my dogs jump in, I will put 100 ml of liquid chlorine in at night. The filter cycle runs for half an hour and as soon as the sun hits the pool the chlorine flashes off and back to business. Oh, filtration time is another huge bonus. In summer my pool filters for a total 3 hours per day. In winter, 2 hours. Try that with a chlorine or salt pool.

----------


## METRIX

> My pool is only small though so I'm not sure how they go in big pools. 
> .

  Should be no difference, just on a bigger scale, they use these systems in some of the largest pools in resorts etc with no issues.
I think the concept sounds good.

----------


## ringtail

Yep, I have seen them on websites in olympic pools and now plenty of public pools use them. Just having no chlorine smell on ones skin is worth it alone. Not to mention the carcinogens one is avoiding.

----------

